# Introducing the Monthly Painting Challenge...



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

*Monthly Painting Challenge*​

Shortly we will be bringing you a new painting event in the 'Heresy Online' contests forum.

Each month, a poll is set up with different category options. Once the poll is over, that category is then the restrictions for entry into the painting challenge for the following month. All categories will take into account both Warhammer 40k collectors and Warhammer Fantasy Battle collectors (and if you wish to enter miniatures from any of the specialist games, LOTR or a non-GW company all you would do would be to PM me asking whether or not your desired entry would be elligible).

Voting will then be carried out on the 1st day of the month after each painting challenge. The voting process will be explained further once the first challenge has finished and the first voting thread is posted.

This challenge isn't meant to be competitive is instead intended to better your own painting skills, to be motivated to reduce your back log slightly and to further integrate yourself into our community through participation.

I will point out now that, any entry you are entering in the monthly painting challenge would still be a legitimate entry in the army painting challenge (and vice versa) which is also starting in the month of March.

Unlike The Wraithlord's Painting Contests, there will be no physical prize for participating in these challenges in order to keep it friendly and fun. We will however post a thread detailing each member to have successfully completed an entry each month along with a list of winners of the monthly painting challenge. Though I would stress again that it's not the winning that counts here (sure it still helps, but it's the participation that we're looking for).

So ready your paint brushes Heretics...​


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Ooo sounds good to me  can't wait


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

sound's good


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I look forward it 

SGMAlice


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking forward to this starting up! Good times.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

yay.....wickid


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The voting for the category we will use in March has now been posted - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105649.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice one! Looks kinda familiar too.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

As I haven't even been painting for a month, I'd gladly try this out.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds Great! I've got some models to paint so this is the perfect oportunity to do so! He he he he he :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can they be the same model at the year long challenge?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like a good opportunity to paint some of those delicious looking new Necron models.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

@djin: Same question... can we use the same models if they overlap?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Says in the OP we can use the same entry for both, yeah. 

Damn right winning isn't the main thing, I've seen the caliber of competition already in this thread...:laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I swear it wasn't there.... damn it! Yeah we should have some good models flying around hehehehe. Already know my first model in March.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

"winning isn't everything" [/loser talk]

:grin:

Are Staff allowed to play?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Why not , more poeple to beat, I mean challenge myself against


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have an entire army of chaos Daemons that are just asking to be painted.

the thing is; I don't have any paint.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Step 1: Buy paint

Problem solved


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grab yourself a starter set and any specific color you need and boom there you go, technically you only need 5 colors to do any color in GWs range, maybe its 7 but anywho. I have that chart somewhere around here.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Grab yourself a starter set and any specific color you need and boom there you go, technically you only need 5 colors to do any color in GWs range, maybe its 7 but anywho. I have that chart somewhere around here.


linky link.

You wouldn't happen to mean this one?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply.



djinn24 said:


> Can they be the same model at the year long challenge?


Yep 



DeathKlokk said:


> Are Staff allowed to play?


Yep


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Yep


----------

